# Noob



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Daren and others..I have a Jonsered chaisaw mill. It works great but I would like to use the same carriage and build a bandsaw head. I'm not sure but I have a couple of decent two stroke motors or maybe use an electric motor. Most of the timber here is of the smaller diameters 16" or less. Birch, Poplar, Spruce, Cottonwood are about all thats available. I need some feedback and maybe some suppliers for bands or other supplies specific to the subject matter. Thanks.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I would encourage you to contact some of the major band saw manufactures in the nation and ask them for info about how to put your operation together. I've got limited experience with all but Timber King & Norwood. They are both really great to work with and from the begining they helped me figure out what my needs were and how to best address them. They both offered a ton of options and equip choices. I went with the Timber King 1600 because I need all the assistance I can get with moving, loading and turning of logs. I started out with the "Alaska Saw Mill" and can tell you I feel they are worth teir weight in gold and I'll never let mine get away from me, as I might be in a purely subsistance mode again in my life and shelter can't be beat! Also, I've learned in a short time on this site their are some really incredible (creative) folks here, who truly have "been there and done that." and are more than willing to help out. Good Luck!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have never built a bandmill. Having used a manual mill now for several years I can see how they could be easy to construct (if you can weld)...after you know what is good and bad about the one you run. This is kinda an easy way out as a piece of advice, but I have seen many bandmill plans for sale on ebay. They might be worth checking out ? Guys who came up with a better mousetrap and are selling the plans. I would gladly offer my opinion of the design if you do some looking and find something that interests you.

What Jonsered do you run ? I have an old 2095 turbo. (little bar in the picture 34")


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Jonsered*

I run a CS2186 I have enough carriage to cut 20 feet. It works great. I'm using it to build my house from beetle kill spruce.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Most of the work looks already done. You have a deck and the carriage that holds your chainsaw. I would get a 4 stroke motor though.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Linn Sawmills*

PAYDIRT! I found this great site for DIY bandsaw mills.
http://www.linnlumber.com/app/app/www/dynarea/view_article/138.html


----------

